# Caught my first common carp on the fly!



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Well guys, finally caught my first carp on the fly rod! To some of you this may not be big as I know this fish grow very big, but for me this was a big fish especially on the fly rod. Was a very slow and unproductive morning but I was determined. Saw some carp feeding but just couldn't get a hookup. Threw a variety of flies but nothing was working. Finally I decided to switch up, I brought my sweet corn recipe with me and knew this would probably be my only shot at hooking one today, conditions were not ideal at all for fly fishing.

I took an old corn imitation fly and stripped the foam off so I had a bare hook, then I lined it with corn and let it drift with the wind. After some patience and hard work, I hooked into this beauty! Put up one heck of a fight let me tell you, do not underestimate the power of these fish, carp are extremely strong. Not once during the whole fight did this fish stop pulling. It made various runs during our battle but never gave up, this fish fought all the way till I got em up on shore. Much respect to the fish, so grateful to have landed this fish and got it on film to share with you all. I hope you enjoy the video! Stay tuned for much more!

-Devon


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats!

If you're seeing those fish kick up mud, but can't see the actual fish, try fishing under an indicator to them. The bite will be extremely subtle, but that can be the ticket sometimes.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Fresh water Bonefish!


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Fantastic job!

Yeah lol ******* Bonefish.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

If you're into carp and want to learn more, give Danny Scarborough a shout ([email protected]). He's a really good carp, sand bass, LMB & crappie flyfishing guide and a really nice guy to boot!


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

BrandonFox said:


> Congrats!
> 
> If you're seeing those fish kick up mud, but can't see the actual fish, try fishing under an indicator to them. The bite will be extremely subtle, but that can be the ticket sometimes.


Cool will do! Thanks!


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

8weight said:


> Fantastic job!
> 
> Yeah lol ******* Bonefish.


Haha thank you!


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Worm Drowner said:


> If you're into carp and want to learn more, give Danny Scarborough a shout ([email protected]). He's a really good carp, sand bass, LMB & crappie flyfishing guide and a really nice guy to boot!


Funny you mention that, I actually ordered some carp flies from him. I'm hoping to pair up with him sometime to chase some big carp down!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice fish. Looks like a great fight


----------

